# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken; 8 goede redenen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Acht goede redenen om te stoppen met roken

Van rimpels tot longkanker, zonder een slechte adem en seksuele stoornissen te vergeten... Dat zijn enkele van de talrijke risico's die gepaard gaan met sigarettenrook. 
U vindt hieronder een weliswaar onvolledige lijst die uw motivatie kan versterken om u te voegen bij de groep van de niet-rokers. 


1) Roken versnelt het ontstaan van rimpels

Roken veroorzaakt een vernauwing van de haarvaten in het gezicht. Hoe komt dat? Omdat u rookt, worden de huidcellen minder voorzien van zuurstof en van de noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen. Het gevolg is dat u voortijdig rimpels gaat krijgen. Dit effect is onomkeerbaar.


2) Roken leidt tot seksuele stoornissen

Roken is slecht voor de hartslagaders... maar ook voor de bloedvaten die de penis van bloed voorzien. Roken beschadigt de bloedvaten in de penis. Dit vermindert de bloedtoevoer die nodig is voor een erectie. Op deze manier kan roken dus erectiestoornissen veroorzaken. Tabak heeft ook een nadelige impact op de elastine, een proteïne die bijdraagt tot de elasticiteit van de weefsels. Daardoor hebben rokers het moeilijker om hun erectie vast te houden. Men stelt ten slotte nog vast dat het aantal seksuele betrekkingen bij rokers gemiddeld slechts de helft bedraagt in vergelijking met niet-rokers: 5,7 keer per maand tegen 11,6 keer...


3) Roken beschadigt de tanden en dan hebben we het nog niet over de slechte adem...

Het is algemeen bekend dat tabak het risico verhoogt op mond-, keel- en slokdarmkanker. Men moet echter ook weten dat schadelijke deeltjes in de rook vlekken op de tanden en een slechte adem kunnen veroorzaken, en ook nog het tandvlees kunnen aantasten. Rokers hebben dus vaak een slechte adem, meer problemen met hun tandvlees en ze verliezen sneller hun tanden.


4) Rokers ruiken slecht

De geur van sigarettenrook is bijzonder onaangenaam en hij blijft ook zeer lang hangen in de huid, het haar en de kleren. Rokers merken niet hoe slecht dat ruikt: hun neusholtes zijn immers aangetast door de rook...


5) Rokers lopen een verhoogd risico op hartfalen 

Roken veroorzaakt een slechte bloedcirculatie in het hele lichaam. Dit 
fenomeen leidt aanvankelijk tot koude voeten en handen en daarna tot een soms pijnlijke prikkeling. Op termijn zijn de cardiovasculaire risico's echter zeer ernstig, met onder meer een verhoogd risico op een cerebrovasculair accident. 


6) Tabak maakt de botten broos

Zoals de menopauze, een sedentair leven of calciumtekort, is tabak een risicofactor voor osteoporose. Heupfracturen komen bijvoorbeeld veel meer voor bij rokers. Goed om te weten: een verminderde botdensiteit kan achteraf niet meer volledig worden goedgemaakt.


7) Sigarettenrook bevat 401 giftige en 43 kankerverwekkende stoffen 

De gevolgen van sigarettenrook zijn verwoestend. Daarbij wordt eigenlijk geen enkel orgaan gespaard, wat heel wat gezondheidsproblemen tot gevolg heeft. Naast nicotine, teer en koolstofmonoxide, kunnen sigaretten talrijke andere geduchte ingrediënten bevatten: aceton, butaan, waterstofcyanide, radon, ammoniak, het insecticide DDT, zwavelzuur, arsenicum, enz.


8) Een rookvrije omgeving: onschatbare voordelen

Door te stoppen met roken, beschermt u niet alleen uw omgeving (kinderen, familie, vrienden) tegen passief roken, maar u geeft ook het goede voorbeeld: mensen die in een rookvrije omgeving leven, zijn minder geneigd om zelf beginnen te roken, ze roken minder en/of ze verhogen hun kansen om te stoppen met roken.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

